# Leaving Dubai checklist



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

What should there be on my "To Do list" before I leave Dubai, other than paying the final DEWA bill, closing my back account and cancelling my visa?


----------



## BostonToDubai (Apr 28, 2010)

Make a visit to one place you always wanted to get to but haven't had the time for.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

abandon your car at the airport


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This article may help.

Points to ponder before you leave - The National Newspaper

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

If you want to return do it all the right way, otherwise drain your account, dont tell anyone and as said previously dump your car.
Only joking, just do it right or end up on the interpol listings.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Excellent article! Many thanks, Elphaba!

Regarding this paragraph:

If you have completed more than a year of service, you are entitled to an “end-of service gratuity” or severance package, which amounts to a minimum of 21 days of basic salary (listed on your contract) for each of the first five years of continuous service, and 30 days for each following year. Meanwhile, if you are laid off, you can expect a severance equivalent to three months of basic salary.

Someone on this forum said to me previously that I get 1/3 of the 21 days so who's right?




Elphaba said:


> This article may help.
> 
> Points to ponder before you leave - The National Newspaper
> 
> -


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> Excellent article! Many thanks, Elphaba!
> 
> Regarding this paragraph:
> 
> ...


When I finished my contract with Dubai company (expat owner)I choose to not renew and gave appropiate notice etc. Owner screwed me over by withheld S12K to be paid in 30days...never happened. 
I took a contract in Singapore to deliver several projects, after starting the shareholders withdrew capital support for some projects reducing contract period. Contract agreement allowed for compensation if the company moved the goalposts...never happened. In both cases local law offers no support, legals in Dubai and Spr both said "waste of money to file a claim".


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The 1/3rd payment is if you resign I believe, as opposed to them getting rid of you, Katiepotato commented on it on another thread.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

The article says:

"In terms of transportation, your company will be expected to provide a one-way ticket to a location of your choosing."

Can you please confirm that? Can I chose a location different than the one agreed on in my contract? 




Elphaba said:


> This article may help.
> 
> Points to ponder before you leave - The National Newspaper
> 
> -


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not if it's in your contract no...


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

But are they 'expected' or 'required' to provide me with a one way ticket to the location specified in my contract?



Andy Capp said:


> Not if it's in your contract no...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

By UAE law they must give you a ticket to your home country, or, if they are willing to, another destination. Basically as long as you leave the country the UAE won't care.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Even if this isn't my first job in Dubai? 




Andy Capp said:


> By UAE law they must give you a ticket to your home country, or, if they are willing to, another destination. Basically as long as you leave the country the UAE won't care.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it in your contract?


----------

